# NPC generator



## aco175 (Feb 28, 2005)

Anyone know where I can get one?

I was hoping to find a 3.5 generator that sets things up in the stat block format that is in the SRD.  What would be better is something that is easy to use and lets me modify some of the things and generated some of the things on it's own.  Basically, I'm writing some modules and need to come up with a bunch of npc's that go with several of the characters.  most of them are not geared towards fighting and just need to have some skills that DM's can use to interact with players.

Cheers.


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 28, 2005)

There is always the classic like Jamis Buck Generator : http://www.aarg.net/~minam/npc2.cgi


----------



## aco175 (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for the tip.  Somebody else mentioned a site called www.andargor.com and another program called npc generator 2.


----------



## kingpaul (Mar 4, 2005)

aco175 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip.  Somebody else mentioned a site called www.andargor.com and another program called npc generator 2.



LOL. Andargor took Jamis' code for 3.0 and made it compatible with 3.5.


----------



## aco175 (Mar 5, 2005)

Then, to make me look like an idiot I went to the npc generator2 site I referenced and it was indeed Jamis' site.


----------



## rom90125 (Mar 6, 2005)

Vascant has been working on a generator at www.rpgattitude.com


----------



## andargor (Mar 6, 2005)

aco175 said:
			
		

> Then, to make me look like an idiot I went to the npc generator2 site I referenced and it was indeed Jamis' site.




Note that Jamis hasn't updated the online generator with the latest NPC Generator code. It's... flaky sometimes. Use the offline version off my site for better results.

Andargor


----------



## aco175 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks, I'll give it a try to see if it is what I need.

I also took a look at rpgattitude's site.  That kind of generator seems like it is what I'm looking for.  It seems like it is still in development, but any guesses at when it will be finished.


----------



## Vascant (Mar 24, 2005)

I have no clue when I will be to the point when I will be releasing it, at the moment I just release periodic stat blocks to my beta testers and they help a great deal with working out the kinks inside stat blocks.  This I feel will lead to be a better application in the end.   I am currently dealing with a back injury so coding is a bit slower then normal but I have just recently posted an example of the newly finished Monster Race Script Engine and the Barbarian class.  Currently I am working out the scripts for classes and any needed functionality required for the scripting engines.


----------



## aco175 (Mar 25, 2005)

Sorry about your back.  I would offer to help out with the generator, but other than the words of monster and barbarian, I have no clue what that means.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## silvermane (Mar 25, 2005)

Well, Vascant started his work by doing stat blocks for human fighters and now moved on to other classes, starting with barbarian, and monstrous races (like giants).

silvermane


----------



## Vascant (Mar 26, 2005)

Actually in the initial version there were many other classes but I decided to change the foundation of the NPC Gen so that almost everything in the system was script based and could be changed easily.  Currently in the new scripted systems it can handle the following:

1.  All SRD Races.
2.  All SRD Spells, Skills, Feats, Weapons and Armor
3.  Fighter and now Barbarian (Rogue is next and then will start moving to the rest)
4.  Monster Races (Hill Giant for now but able to handle many more)
5.  Templates (I have done Half Dragon, Half Fiend, Half Drow, Vampire)
6.  Almost all SRD magic items that can be worn have been added.

7.  Prestige Classes are coming.

If you wish to find out more, I have posted a lot of information on my website www.rpgattitude.com.  If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------

